# The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, gang aft agley.



## Isotta

Dear friends,

I have been wondering for quite some time if there is a French proverbial equivalent for, "The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, gang aft agley." This comes from Robert Burn's "To a Mouse," but it has since become a proverb. It means, "Even the best constructed schemes (in this sense, 'elaborate plans') that men make often go awry." The reason "mice" is there is to demonstrate that man, like the rest of nature, usually has no control over his lot.

Any ideas? Merci d'avance--

Z.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one. 
See also: The best-laid plans of mice and men go oft awry


----------



## geve

that's a tough one... I can't think of any... I've searched the web but couldn't find anything  
Maybe there's an obvious equivalent I can't figure for the moment ?


----------



## Isotta

Perhaps not an equivalent then, because this one is kind of special, but a translation?
I found this translation--

_Les plans les mieux préparés par les souris et les hommes    _
_S’égarent souvent    _


What do you think?

Z.


----------



## Aupick

Found this on the web on several sites, for example here:

Les plans les mieux conçus des souris et des hommes ne se réalisent pas.

Sometimes there was a 'souvent' after 'hommes'.


----------



## geve

It's better to keep "souvent", or else we're saying that well-thought plans NEVER conclude...

But the literal translation sounds a bit strange as the context is not obvious : why the mice ? 
(I have no other suggestion though  )


----------



## Isotta

(From above)

The reason "mice" is there is to demonstrate that man, like the rest of nature, usually has no control over his lot.

Z.


----------



## french4beth

Not exactly the same meaning, but similar:
Ce sont les événements qui commandent aux hommes et non les hommes qui commandent aux événements.


----------



## geve

Isotta said:
			
		

> The reason "mice" is there is to demonstrate that man, like the rest of nature, usually has no control over his lot.


Yes, I understand that, but I was wondering if it would be clearly understood in French, without Robert Burns' context. Do people know it's referring to this author when you say this proverb in English ?

I like french4beth's proposition  , it's not the exact same meaning but does sound more idiomatic


----------



## Gil

french4beth said:
			
		

> Not exactly the same meaning, but similar:
> Ce sont les événements qui commandent aux hommes et non les hommes qui commandent aux événements.


Hérodote.


----------



## Clovissa22

If you guys were wondering why the "mice" part is there, I think it has something to do with the poem being about how the "blest" (blessed)  creatures of nature are ones that do not dwell in the past or think of the future, they live in the moment. So, the "mice" part is there to show that Mice do not think ahead, nor of the past, unlike humans so the plans of humans go wrong and bring you grief and pain where as if you live in the moment, there aren't any plans to look forward to, therefore, no grief or pain.

edit: And I'm not sure if you guys knew this, but this is where the book title, "Of Mice and Men" comes from, this poem is a direct reference to the book and how its plot and events are laid out.


----------



## zanzi

Clovissa22 said:


> edit: And I'm not sure if you guys knew this, but this is where the book title, "Of Mice and Men" comes from, this poem is a direct reference to the book and how its plot and events are laid out.


Hold on, Steinbeck wrote the book in the XXth century and Robert Burns his poem in the XVIIIth. How could the poem be based on the book ?!? I am sure you meant the opposite 

How about " rien ne se passe jamais comme prévu " ? or "tous les plans ont une faille" ? 

It's not as poetic and we lose the "mice" bit, but it really doesn't go down well in French ;-)


----------



## toban

geve said:


> Yes, I understand that, but I was wondering if it would be clearly understood in French, without Robert Burns' context. Do people know it's referring to this author when you say this proverb in English ?



I don't think of Robert Burns when I hear the expression. Steinbeck comes to mind, but that's probably because I'm more familiar with his novel than with Burns' poem.

When speaking with anglophones, you can trail off after "The best laid plans/schemes of mice and men..." and people associate it with the concept. It's become part of the cultural baggage associated with the language.


----------



## seadew

I think English speakers come out with this expression in situations where the French would say "C'est la vie" and/or "C'est la guerre". You can translate the words into the other language but each has its place in the home language as an expression of resignation. Cheers to all


----------



## Sbonke

All I can think of is "un grain de sable suffit à enrayer la machine"...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Looking for a nice olde-worlde translation of this well known anglicisation of the Robbie Burns quote.
> 
> In English: _the best-laid plans of mice and men, go oft awry._
> In original Scots-English: _the best-laid schemes o' mice an' men, gang aft agley._
> 
> Mais là je manque la compréhension du français d'autrefois !
> 
> Mes tentatives; _les projets de souris et d'hommes, même les mieux tenus, tournent souvent vers le mal / vont souvent de travers.
> 
> Même les mieux tenus projets de souris et d'hommes, tournent souvent vers le mal / vont souvent de travers.
> _
> Avez-vous d'autres, et meilleures, propositions ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup



Je ne cherche pas un équivalent, moi je cherche une traduction dans le même style, le langage de l'époque. Tous les exemples dans ce fil sont dans le langage courant.

Merci.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo Chris' Spokesperson,

The following lines come from _Poésies complètes de Robert Burns_ translated by Léon de Wailly (1843).



> « Mais, petite souris, tu n'es pas la seule
> A éprouver que la prévoyance peut être vaine :
> Les plans les mieux combinés des souris et des hommes
> Tournent souvent de travers... »


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Afin de respecter l'esprit de l'époque je proposerais un

Les meilleurs plans, fussent-ils élaborés, de la gent trotte-menu comme des hommes souvent mal tournent.


----------



## Sbonke

Bonsoir,

Mes suggestions en vrac :
   Les plans les mieux échafaudés des souris et des hommes souvent s’effondrent
  Les desseins les mieux conçus des souris et des hommes sont souvent contrariés


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Merci bien tous les trois - la gent trotte-menu - trop belle cette tournure !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Elle est d'époque, je crois que c'était cet effet qui était désiré.


----------



## Pomdapi

J'ai découvert au hasard d'une conversation avec un _native_, et avec délectation - et bien longtemps après l'avoir lu! - l'origine du titre de Steinbeck, dont je n'avais pas compris vraiment le sens en première lecture... 

Pour ce qui est de la traduction de la citation de Burns, je trouve un peu bancal, en français, de parler de "projets des souris *et* des hommes"... (on dirait que le même projet est élaboré par des souris et des hommes à la fois... est-ce que cela sonne aussi un peu étrange en anglais?) aussi je propose plutôt:

"Les meilleurs des projets, qu'ils soient élaborés par des souris ou des hommes, finissent souvent par tourner mal..."
"Les meilleurs projets des hommes, comme ceux des souris, finissent souvent par tourner mal"

En essayant de se rapprocher un peu plus du niveau de langage de l'époque :
"Les plus élaborées des entreprises des hommes, comme celles des souris, finissent souvent entravées" 
"Les meilleurs stratagèmes, des hommes comme des souris, finissent souvent par tourner court"
"Il arrive souvent que les meilleures des entreprises, des hommes comme des souris, se terminent fâcheusement"

Sinon, zonbette proposait une référence à une fable de La Fontaine. Je pense personnellement à Perrette et le pot au Lait (_Adieu, veau, vache, cochon, couvée!_) même si évidemment, elle ne peut aider pour la traduction...


----------



## Tsarina

What would be the French equivalent of English saying "the best laid plans of mice or men"?
Merci en avance.


----------



## doinel

Hello Tsarina 
We need more context here and a complete sentence. The seminal novel is translated as ' Des souris et des hommes' but does it really make sense here?


----------



## Tsarina

The line itself is from Scottish poet Robert Burns, and concludes, The best laid plans of mice and men/ Oft gang agley. That is, no matter how good and careful your plans are, things can often go wrong. 
This is what happened to my French teacher, when the current bad weather and tornadoes in the U.S. South have forced her and her friends to cancel their long awaited travel plans. I would like to be able to tell her a French equivalent  --- because surely this kind of situation happens in France as well! It's less a translation I'm looking for than an equivalent saying. Avec le même valeur?


----------



## OLN

I'm afraid not many people will know what poem you're referring to. 
If your teacher is familiar with it, you can translate the poem.
If not, why don't you translate "No matter how good and careful your plans are, things [can] often go wrong"?


----------



## Tsarina

Just to translate it doesn't have the same effect as using a proverb or an idiom.
Is there a French "saying" that is used for the same purpose?
As an example, "Let's get back to business" and "Revenons à nos moutons" would be equivalents.


----------



## Totoro.

Ne se passe pas comme prévu? Les meilleurs plans tournent parfois mal? They're not very idiomatic so wait for native confirmation


----------



## Lly4n4

[...]

"Il suffit d'un grain de sable" (pour gripper les rouages les mieux huilés / pour faire s'enrayer une machine) ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For what it's worth, if I'm not mistaken, the title of the poem was, "To a Mouse" ("Wee, sleekit, cowering timorous beastie/What a panic's in thy breastie!")...which is only an eye-rhyme, except, for all I know, in Burns's pronunciation. We'll have to hear from a native speaker of Scots English on this point. And I  Tsarina's 9/02 post.


----------



## Tsarina

Merci pour les fils d'antan.
Je trouve qu'en fait "C'est la vie" ou "C'est la guerre" sont le plus près en valeur équivalente. 
Ou une référence au fables de la Fontaine --- pour evoquer un peu dans un français la même émotion. (On a cité la fable de la Perrette et le pot de lait (?) --- il me semble très près.)
En anglais on dit aussi: Don't count your chickens before they are hatched.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

En français,"Don't count your chickens before they hatch" serait, je crois, "Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué".


----------



## OLN

Tsarina said:


> Merci pour les fils d'antan. C'était à toi de les chercher.
> Je trouve qu'en fait "C'est la vie" ou "C'est la guerre" sont le plus près en valeur équivalente.
> Ou une référence aux fables de la Fontaine --- pour evoquer un peu dans un français la même émotion. (On a cité la fable de la Perrette et le pot de lait (?) --- il me semble très près.)
> En anglais on dit aussi: Don't count your chickens before they are hatched.


_Il ne faut ne pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant ... _(?) Non, je ne crois pas que ça aille ici.

"C'est la vie" se dit d'un ton fataliste, et c'est pour moi un lieu commun trop vague. 
Je ne vois pas à quoi "C'est la guerre" ferait référence.

De _Perrette et le pot au lait,_ on pourrait extraire_ Adieu veau, vache, cochon, couvée_, mais je ne trouve pas non plus ça adapté. Perrette, légère et court vêtue, rêve éveillée, ce qui ne correspond ni à "no matter how good and careful your plans are, things can often go wrong" ni au contexte "current bad weather and tornadoes have forced her and her friends to cancel their long awaited travel plans".

"Un grain de sable suffit etc." ne semble pas aller non plus. Ca fait penser à "il suffit d'un rien" et ce serait minimiser les causes qui ont poussé les personnes à annuler leurs projets.
La citation d'Hérodote de l'ancienne discussion me semble plus grave et plus adaptée.

Eventuellement, le dicton _l_'_homme_ _propose, Dieu dispose_ et remplacer Dieu par la nature.


----------



## Tsarina

Mais voilà! C'est ça! 
L'homme propose, Dieu dispose! 
Merci bien, OLN. 
(En anglais, aussi on peut dire: Do you want to make God laugh? Tell Him your plans.)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Yes, that's it, "Man proposes, God disposes"! In Yiddish (English translation), "Man plans, God laughs". [Image: This is God:  ] But Isotta's (24th Oct '05) & Clovissa (22's 8th Nov.'08) comments "donnent matière à réflexion"...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

OLN (Yesterday, 11:22 PM), You're right that "Il ne faut pas vendre..." wouldn't be apt here. My point was that "Don't count your chickens..." wouldn't be, either.


----------

